
Googler who said "we need a license for Java" says he didn't really mean it - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/04/googler-who-said-we-need-a-license-for-java-says-he-didnt-really-mean-it.ars
======
ZeroGravitas
The fact that that's not a real quote in the headline but a rather loose
paraphrase undermines the author's point somewhat. (And is is pernickity to
note he "wrote" rather than said it?)

